# No progress with bonding,



## AmyB (10 mo ago)

I have had my cockatiel since March now and I got him from a pet shop
for the first month I had to get him out his cage and give him medication so I have had a really bad start with this bird.

I have tried many things with him but feel I have made no progress what so ever. So I don’t know if he is forever going to see me as the mad guy and of maybe he will only bond with someone else Or give it more time because I really don’t want to give up on him. I don’t know what’s better for him.

This is the first cockatiel I have had so I’m hoping for a bit of advice from someone with more experience with these birds.


----------



## A cockatiel (Dec 26, 2021)

AmyB said:


> I have had my cockatiel since March now and I got him from a pet shop
> for the first month I had to get him out his cage and give him medication so I have had a really bad start with this bird.
> 
> I have tried many things with him but feel I have made no progress what so ever. So I don’t know if he is forever going to see me as the mad guy and of maybe he will only bond with someone else Or give it more time because I really don’t want to give up on him. I don’t know what’s better for him.
> ...


Dont lose hope, its gonna take a while. For my first cockatiel, it took him 3 months to trust us enough to do a step up onto our hand. Plus, you two had a bad start since you had to grab him at first.
Give him time, spend a lot of the day near his cage doing you own thing, feed him millet with your hand (get millet spray so he can actually have some distance from your hand), talk to him and after a month of doing that start to slowly introduce him to your hand again, its going to take a while but it will be worth it at the end


----------



## Hardy (Oct 24, 2021)

AmyB said:


> I have had my cockatiel since March now and I got him from a pet shop
> for the first month I had to get him out his cage and give him medication so I have had a really bad start with this bird.
> 
> I have tried many things with him but feel I have made no progress what so ever. So I don’t know if he is forever going to see me as the mad guy and of maybe he will only bond with someone else Or give it more time because I really don’t want to give up on him. I don’t know what’s better for him.
> ...


Hi Cockteils are fun mine took two weeks before he left cage, try Music and singing along,I ve no doubt Cockatiel will Join in it’s fun.please let me know how you get on


----------

